# Problems with tractor ford 1953 or 54, I do not know exactly.



## M4rt1n (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello, I do not speak much English (or write), so I'm using the google translator, but I'm having some problems with my tractor ford (equals the golden jubilee, but with slight differences).
My father and I redid a lot of things but he insists it does not work right, it takes a long time to run, and when he finally works the confidence to work because we do not know if he'll get back to the garage at the end of the day because it fails a lot, mostly uphill (almost no effort on low), this happens when he goes in front of her when he climbs it in reverse it goes well, but still weak.
The fuel system works well, the electric wiring was redone, the platinum system was replaced by a condenser system eletronicoque waiver.
Yet he insists does not work I do not know what else to do.
I even have to think it could be the control system of the distributor that was loosely ranging and so that was causing this shift in the distributor point, because of that I even make a small fin in the hammer distributor, so that even varying the point it works, it's work because he does not die again so easily, but not this good.

I appreciate if someone can help me with this problem because I do not know what do.

Thank you!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

M4rt1n,

Ford made the Jubilee model during years 1953-54. Then they switched to the 600 series 1954-57. Go to tractordata.com and try to determine which tractor you have. 

Your tractor probably has a 4 speed transmission plus high-low shifter? Does your father select the correct gears for going uphill?? If he can go up the hill in reverse but not in a forward gear, perhaps he is using too high forward gear?? Your tractor should go just about anywhere in 1st or 2nd gear in low range.


----------

